# All of Bach



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

If anyone was unaware of this site/project: http://allofbach.com/en/

Sort of interesting. But once a week? That would complete an entire *Bach* catalogue in....


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

^^^....more than 20 years!

A very long-term project. Too long for me...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll likely be dead within 20 years! This project is way too slow.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, but if you are a True Believer, you may one day come Bach! :angel:


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Wake me up when they reach the Brandenburg Concertos or the Goldberg Variations!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

meh.... ......................................


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Let's all complain about work people do for us for free!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ahh, what the heck. In 100 years there most likely will be 100% turnover on TC.

I'm at peace with it and I ain't coming Bach!!!


----------



## Aniol Czelusniak (May 4, 2014)

well that seems very nice  I have never seen this before but I do like it haha. Thanks for the info.


----------



## peterb (Mar 7, 2014)

I like the idea. Even if they don't really get to ALL of Bach, it's nice to have the videos and the explanations / context for the music.


----------

